# Reptile fans?



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Do we have any reptile fans on board? I love snakes... I use to have red tails boa's and pythons. My wife and I are going to be starting a family and we thought it wouldn't be a good idea to have 10ft snakes in the house.

At one point I had:

10ft Burmese Python
6Ft Red Tail Boa
5 Foot Albino Red Tail Boa
3ft Red tail boa

The dogs were absolutely fascinated with the snakes. The boas even like the dogs, it was very interesting. 

Besides snakes I am not a big fan of reptiles, I am deathly afraid of turtles and lizards. I am not really fond of snakes out in the wild, especially poisonous ones.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a 3 food ball python, my dogs are also fascinated with him and he just loves getting out and exploring. My oldest dog wants to snuggle him like a puppy bu he really hates having his head licked and she's all about that. It's cute!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

All sweet.. I had a Ball Python when I was in college. I took her in as a rescue. She was a mean little thing. After I nursed her back to health and cared for her she loosened up a lot.


rannmiller said:


> I have a 3 food ball python, my dogs are also fascinated with him and he just loves getting out and exploring. My oldest dog wants to snuggle him like a puppy bu he really hates having his head licked and she's all about that. It's cute!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

No way!!!!!
Not ever


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I've never had snakes but we've had a couple huge iguanas. 

One of them was really friendly, he'd run around the house and steal the bananas off the kitchen counter. The second one we had was a rescue and only lived a few years after we got her, not as friendly. We were able to get a harness on her and walk her around outside which she loved. 

My son thought they were cool, I thought they were a pain and a lot of work to care for and clean up after.


----------

